# faunology.co.uk



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

any good? any knowledge on postage charges? im making a rack and need 35 X 11 inch habistat heat mats, they are going for 25 pound on ebay with free shipping, or 16.99 with unknown shipping on this site.

anyone used them before? thanks alot


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Ive used them before, decent service. Postage is by TNT and can be expensive if your buying heavy items, if you rig up an order it should tell you half way through how much it will be.

I recommend Paul and Jerry at Reptilekeeping.com Your Reptile Information Portal - I simply cannot fault their service!


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

Try Camzoo theirs are £18.93 with free delivery for that size.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

cheers will do


----------

